# Neutering for Anxiety



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I asked this before, but paired it with another question that got the majority of the answers and would like your opinions on our specific situation.

My trainer has recommended neutering Red, saying it may help with his anxiety. He is (approximately) almost 2 years old and we have been working with this trainer, who we adore, since the beginning of this year. Red is much better than he used to be, but still gets very worked up around other dogs - not in a reactive way, just whining and very nervous energy when too far over threshold (teeth chattering, wide eyes, stress panting, etc.). He starts whining when he sees another dog from a fairly good distance outside (probably around 60 feet away), but is a bit better in the facility... sometimes (can be as little as 10 feet away on a good day). We do work on LAT and he always gets rewarded for looking at a dog and not crying and especially if he just glances and looks at me - then we have a party!! I've had to stop letting him sniff/tinkle in heavily traveled areas at the training facility because he salivates excessively (and licks - eww! ) when he sniffs where other dogs have urinated and gets SO distracted.

I know this is the "right" age to do it if we're going to, but I just don't want to regret neutering him if it's "unnecessary". It's not like the neuter is something you can undo! I know neutering Red does not guarantee that his anxious energy will be reduced, but do y'all think it may help? (Regardless, if we decide to neuter him or not, I will continue to work with him on his anxiety and obedience with our wonderful trainer, so please don't think I'm considering it just to "fix" him and be done with it.) I love my sweet boy and will work with him on this as long as he needs it (and beyond!). :wub:

I greatly appreciate any insights, advice, or opinions you may have. Thank you!


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Each dog will be different.

Our guy has severe anxiety as well, and is NOT good around other dogs. We neutered him around a year and a half, hoping that it would at least help the situation a little bit.

It didn't help at all. Not one bit.

However, I have strong oppinions (like everone does) about nuetering pets. I truely believe that if you are not a prfessional breeder, and have no plans on breeding, then your pets should absolutely be neutered.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't believe neutering a dog helps poor behaviors UNLESS that dog is living in a house with intact females.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for your answers so far! I knew I'd get people on both sides of the table, but it's good to hear opinions so we can ultimately come to... whatever conclusion we come to.  I'm very torn on this, and have been stressing about it for far too long and finally decided to just ask on here and see what happens!

It's good to hear your experience, PoukieBear - especially since your boy has anxiety, too. Thank you for sharing! I've been thinking the same thing may be true, Saphire, but just can't seem to make up my dang mind one way or the other - I mean, what IF it helps?! ACK! :crazy:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My last GSD was reactive and DA. I had him neutered when he was 4 ish while he was under for another procedure. Didn't change a thing.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you, Saphire! So far, it's not looking so good that it may help my little man.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I really have no problem if people choose to neuter or not. What bothers me is how so many people believe and suggest it is a quick cure for behavioral problems. It gives false hope to the owners. IMO there are health benefits to leaving intact.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I tend to agree with you, Saphire, and my trainer is on board with whatever we decide. She's not pushing me to do it, but suggested it may help a little. I trust her and value her opinion - she hadn't brought it up until fairly recently and did say that it may or may not help, but was an option to consider.

I am certainly aware that even if it did somehow help, it wouldn't be a full transformation. I just want Red to not be so stressed all the time and be the happy guy he is at home. It seems like we're making absolutely no progress these past few months... But we'll keep at it regardless of what we decide!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Life with nervy dogs is a challenge. Learning to manage is key. You won't change who your dog is but you can learn to live with and love them for who they are. With my last dog, everyday was a work in progress but oh how I do miss him.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 4 yr old trouble child. Following the trainer's advice that we were going to at that time; Woolf was altered. It didn't help him and in fact his behavior was worse and much more intense. With that being said, Woolf was under a year when he was altered, yours is 2 yr old - would the age made a difference......? Obviously count me on the side of not altering


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

From what I have read, getting rid of a dog's hormones just makes him even more insecure. It may even make your problems worse.

If your trainer does not know this, I would hesitate to follow any advice she gives.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your responses and opinions. I greatly appreciate y'all sharing your insights!


----------

